# Where's the turn signal fuse for 97 Pathfinder?



## ricks99 (Apr 25, 2011)

I have a 1997 Pathfinder -- just passed 230,000 miles!  -- and my turn signals have stopped working. The 4-way emergency flashers work fine, however.

I wanted to check the fuse, but I cannot find where the turn signal fuse is... I see nothing labeled "Turn Signal" in either the under-the-dash fuse box, nor the 2 fuse boxes in the hood. And there's nothing in the owner's manual about the turn signal fuse.

Any help.... Where is the turn signal fuse located?

Tx


----------



## ahardb0dy (Nov 9, 2003)

per the FSM it looks like it is #14, labeled "turn/multi", a 15 amp, in times like this I would suggest getting a test light and checking both sides of every fuse, you will find the blown one, keep in mind not all fuses have power when the key is off.

Downloading the FSM for free online is also a good idea, good luck with the fuse.


----------



## ricks99 (Apr 25, 2011)

A plain ol' 15amp fuse, eh? I would have thought it took one of the heavy-duty flasher fuses. Regardless, I'll check #14, thanks.

Where can I download the FSM?


----------



## ahardb0dy (Nov 9, 2003)

sent you a Private Message


----------

